# Leave Of Absence Form Outbackers



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Hey outbackers,
I know I have not posted in awhile a lot has been happening around here.In August I found out two weeks before school was to start I lost my job do to buget cuts in the School System. So I had to start looking. I Hate looking for jobs (I know I am not the only one) but it sure Stinks. Anyway last week I started a new job that I will really like the people are great to work with and I have had a lot fun learning the job. I also continue to still have some some pain form the herniated disk operation.Even though
the operation went well. I went back to the Doctor's today and the little plate that they put in to hold the fusion slippled and the scew is loose. they don't think it will cause any problems but if it does they will have to remove it and that means another operation







the pain is still form everything healing.Which still can take sometime anyway I am going camping near Pa. this weekend. I started planing for a camping trip to florida in December at christmas time I will be off for almost 2 week with pay. Other than that I have been busy with work and things like a lot of honey do days. Sorry for going on but this in the reason for not posting. I hope everybody in our outback world is doing well. Iwill post again and it won't be soo.... long this next time and very soon too

Happy Travels
Willie


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Hey Willie!
I like your positive outlook








Good luck with new job and so glad you get to go camping!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Hi Willie! Good to hear from you!

I'm so sorry to hear about your job, but it sounds like you have landed on your feet, so maybe it will be a blessing in disguise.
As far as the back goes... Hang in there! I know a couple of people that have been through it all, and it does take a long time.

In any case, it's great to hear from you, and there is no need to apologize.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Willie, I dont know you yet but wanted to offer my best wishes on the new job and recovering from the operation. Hang in there !! Sounds like you are on the right path. Travel safe and enjoy!


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

Willie grat to hear from you again. Sorry about yourt job but sounds like you found a enjoyable place to work. I hope your back doesn't give you anymore trouble.

Enjoy your camping.

Scott


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Willie,

Sorry to hear about your job, but it sounds like you found a good one to replace it. Sorry to hear your back is not 100%. I didn't know it took so long to recover from that kind of surgery.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Good to hear from you Willie









John


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Hey, Willie:
Glad you can get back to Outbacking. DH had back surgery this summer, and we are FINALLY able to get back to camping at the Texas Rally next weekend. Good luck with the continued recovery.


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

Good hearing from you Willy. didn't we always tell you that you had a screw loose though?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Willie,

Glad to hear from you! 
Sorry to hear about the problems with your fusion...I've had a screw loose for years if that makes you feel any better









Congrats on your new job and have fun planning your camping trip


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Rubrhammer said:


> Good hearing from you Willy. didn't we always tell you that you had a screw loose though?


My DW always said I had a screw loose now I really beleive her









willie


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Hi Willie Welcome Back








So sorry you are still having back pain.


----------



## firemedicinstr (Apr 6, 2005)

IF you are ever in the situation where you are out of work as a K-12 educator .............click your heels together and keep saying CENTRAL VIRGINIA, CENTRAL VIRGINIA.........come on Toto we are going to ........Hanover, Henrico, Chesterfield, New Kent............Caroline, oh my............

We keep building and building schools............and they keep hiring and hiring.................I know my lil'ol Hanover needs about 125 new K-5 teachers just next year when we open our 3rd new elementary school in 8 years.

Come on Down.............your welcome on this side of the Mason Dixon........................shhhhhhhhhhhhhhh as long as you dont tell anyone else..............

MK


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

As you can see, a vote has been taken and there will be no penalty for going AWOL.

Wow! You've had quite a summer's-end! Glad to hear that little matter of a job worked out well and that your back is healing...it takes time.....be patient...it will all pay-off in the end.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Willie

Glad to hear from you. No cracks about loose screws.







Keep well my friend

Thor


----------



## tomlholmes (Jul 3, 2007)

Here's wishing you better times ahead!

HEIDI


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi, Willie!
Glad you found another job, and hope that you continue with your recovery!
Darlene


----------

